
Need Help with Docker Implementation in MS Azure - calpas
Hello guys,<p>I need your assistance with Docker. I currently have two Azure VMs (both Ubuntu 16.04) for Zabbix (Enterprise server monitoring) and Snipe-IT (Asset Management). Now the requirement is to replace these two machines with Docker.<p>How would you implement this? It should run in Azure. Would you make a VM and run two containers (Zabbix and Snipe-IT) and a container for MySQL? Or would you implement it via Docker CE for Azure?<p>Where are the differences and what is the most cost effective in the end? A swarm is not desired, it should not be too mega complicated.<p>I look forward to your suggestions.
======
andymoe
I’d look at this service to see if you can simplify:
[https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/services/container-
instanc...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/services/container-instances/)

I’ve run Docker CE on azure vms on individual host, also customized ACS for
swarm and they are both a PITA in their own ways.

Either way use terraform or ARM templates to provision where you can. Probably
need the ARM templates for the newer container instance service since I doubt
terraform is updated yet.

~~~
calpas
Hello Andymoe, thank you for your quick answer.

Azure container instances look good, I'll take a closer look at that. What
would the implementation then look like? I need two containers for the apps
and then one for the MySQL database. So in the end I would have 3 container
instances, correct?

Is it cheaper to use Azure MySQL or to run MySQL in a container instance?

Thanks in advance

~~~
sheraz
Be advised that Azure container instances are very expensive to run 24/7\.
This is not the intended use.

ACI current pricing as of Dec 2017

1 create request x 1GB memory x 1 month (2592000 seconds) x $0.0000125
(GB/sec) = $32

1 create request x 1 CPU Core x 1 month (2592000 seconds) x $0.0000125
(GB/sec) = $32

Total ~ $64 / month.

I think you might be better off running an Ubuntu VM with Docker for your
services and then add Azure Databases for MySQL for persistence. That is how I
deploy inside azure.

~~~
calpas
I have not yet fully understood the principle of "create requests".

It is also possible, if I consider your suggestion to run MySQL directly on
the VM - then the two containers above. This would be cheaper, wouldn't it?

~~~
andreicon
"create requests" only means something in ms land

using a vm you'd save about 30usd/mo

i could provide a configuration that you can run directly on your machine.
drop me a line if you need help, i'm @andreicon on twitter

~~~
calpas
Deploying a configuration sounds very good.

Would you be ready for a moment what exactly this configuration contains? I'm
new to Docker and still at the beginning... this will be my first
implementation.

Many thanks for all the help. You can contact me at "calpas@protonmail.com".

